# Quel est le meilleur logiciel de création musicale ?



## Fraax93 (10 Mai 2017)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous, 

Bon voilà, ma question n'est pas très compliquée et je sais qu'il y a de nombreux post à ce sujet, mais je n'arrive vraiment pas à me décider

Je cherche un logiciel pour créer de la musique sur mon iPhone 7+ ( plus particulièrement des beats pour rap ) 
J'aimerai qu'il soit le plus complet possible, facile à manipuler, bref d'excellente qualité, qu'ils soit payant m'importe peu.
J'ai hésité avec BeatMaker2, FL studio, et j'en passe ! 
Donc si vous pouvez m'aider à trouver le top du top je vous remercie d'avance  
PS : si vous pouvez me donner vos préférés niveau rapport qualité/prix ce serait pas mal  
Merci à tout le monde


----------



## dragao13 (16 Mai 2017)

Ton cerveau !!! 
Je dis ça juste pour remonter ton post ... doit bien y avoir un guss qui sait !


----------



## Gwen (21 Mai 2017)

As-tu testé Garage Band ?

Sinon, un de mes logiciels favoris, c'est GrooveMaker, mais je ne suis pas sur que cela corresponde à ta demande, c'est logiciel qui fonctionne avec les boucles.


----------



## Klouk (2 Juin 2017)

Fraax93 a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
> 
> Bon voilà, ma question n'est pas très compliquée et je sais qu'il y a de nombreux post à ce sujet, mais je n'arrive vraiment pas à me décider
> 
> ...


Un sequenceur sympa et efficace sur IPhone : nanostudio qui date un peu (32 bits), n'a pas de midi oui mais qui sonne pas trop mal et est facile à utiliser, possède un SampleTank. Sinon il y a BeatHawk qui est pas mal aussi sur IPhone. Fl studio est une horreur : pas très intuitif, son pourri


----------

